# scratches on windscreen



## pabsie (Jan 29, 2009)

We have a Hymer 564 which has a curved windscreen. Whilst cleaning it the other day i noticed scratches on the curved part of the windscreen on the drivers side. These scratches seem to have been caused by the windscreen wipers, has anyone had similar problems or any suggestions on remedies. My girlfriend has seen that you can get repair kits to remove the scratches but should i replace the wiper blades?


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

My wipers on my Hymer don't reach the curved part. However, they do pick up dust etc when parked so if they are not being washed when the van is, I assume they could spread that dust and scratch.

Check your blades are the right length of the fitting. Hymer blades come in two different sizes and some people fit the short blades to all three arms - don't! My driver side blade on a RHD is 2" longer than the other two. There have been reports of blades on the outer two arms not fitting well and moving about resulting in the edge of the wiper arm scratching.

Replacing wiper blades is a good idea every few years at least. Some heavy users/high milers in commercial vehicles change theirs more frequently.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

The windscreen on my LHD Hymer had scratches on the drivers side when I bought it in Germany (it was 2 years old). I fitted the correct wipers and it is ok now. It is a common problem and there are other discussion threads on here about it.
Bob


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
find the other post quick,the wiper arms and blades, are common to HGV's and other commercial vehicles,the cost of a new windscreen will cost more than many pairs of wiper arms,blades. Plus the fact,a scratched screen can lead to an MOT,failure.
Gearjammer


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I'd been monitoring the other thread on the wipers but had nothing constuctive to add. However, Id noticed this problem on my own van which I've had from new & is now 3 years old. The original arms & wipers had the problem of the left wiper occasionally contacting the screen at the upper limit of its sweep. I replaced the wipers with some visually identical wipers from Bosch. The problem persisted & I then bought some of the one piece wipers available on ebay. I think mine came from Wipex. This made the problem worse as the wipers are wider in cross section than the conventional ones. I tried moving the wiper arms down slightly on the spindles so that they parked down near the seal on the windscreen but this did'nt help the problem of the wipers contacting the screen.

I ended up removing the LH arm & twisting it along its axis by a few degrees. Using the vice & a shifter adjusted to provide a close fit with the wiper arm I twisted the arm a couple of degrees at a time. I could see the effect this was having straight away as the part of the wiper coming into contact with the screen started to lift clear. 

Not the kind of solution I'd expect to resort to on a new vehicle, but it's either that or allow the slight scratch to become worse.

For now it seems to be working well & I may be able to move the wipers back up on the spindles. They don't look very great parked down at an angle.

D.


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

Same problem on my Sundance.
The blade on the drivers side was going over too far towards the frame
and bending over allowing the metal parts of the blade to touch the windscreen on the return stroke.

I had the 'parking' position adjusted lower which prevented the blade travelling so far to the right of the screen when in use.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Yep, same problem, explained in detail on the other thread.

On recommendation I also bought the new flat plastic arms off of ebay.

They have no metal clips to scratch but as they are broader the left hand one (lh drive) whacks the curved end of the screen as it flips over. Don't suppose it would scratch but it's bloody annoying so I've now moved all three blades down a spline on the spindle and that has cured the noise - I've just lost about 40mm of sweep. They park just above the windscreen seal.

Worth noting that the ones I took off were 19" while the new flat blades are 20". They still work fine - and give an extra half inch of wipe at the top end, but there's little clearance between them now.

Harry


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

There's a full account of my saga with windscreen wipers in what I hope is the attached pdf:

Harry


----------

